# Weight Loss vs Increased Muscle



## Kazzyscruff (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi all,

I've been going to the gym for a while, exercising a lot more and improving my diet.  

My gym has one of those fancy in-body machines where you can measure not just weight but % body fat etc.  I use that once a month to track weight and monitor improvements.

My question is this - 

My percentage body fat is going down, as is my BMI but I have gained a small amount of weight as my muscle mass has increased.  I think this is a good improvement but I know that losing weight is a large part of controlling diabetes. So, is this improvement a good improvement as far as diabetes is concerned?


----------



## Robin (Mar 16, 2017)

I think the most important bit, from the point of view of diabetes, is shedding fat from round your Internal organs, which is often equated to losing weight in general. So if you've gained weight because of increased muscle mass, but are still losing body fat, I'd say that was an overall improvement.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 16, 2017)

I agree, it's shedding the fat that's important. 
The trouble with the BMI they use in our Diabetc reviews is, it goes by weight and height, muscles are not taken into account, so don't be supprised or disappointed if at your D review your bmi goes up for a while. It will soon start coming down. 
When I was first diagnosed, they used to measure my waist as well


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 28, 2017)

When I was diagnosed I was told that having more muscle and less fat would make a big difference to how the condition progressed. Partly because of this I built a weights gym at home, I also took up doing triathlons. After four years I have lost a load of fat from my waist and tum, I was also starting to develop moobs and they have pretty much gone. However, I have only lost about ten kilos in weight, down to about 75 kilos. I had my waist measured when I had my first review. Later I asked the nurse to measure it again as it had gone down to 32 inches.


----------

